# Brays Rock Caloundra Sat Morning early



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone keen on a morning sesh offshore around Brays Rock Caloundra this Saturday? Thinking of a 6:00 am launch and going out for a couple of hours.

Greg


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

I *was* keen but after this mornings effort with every Man,kid and dog out with the school hols I just called it quits for now. :?

I may sneak up Bells Creek over the shallows where the stink boats have trouble getting to 8) .


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Bob, let me know if you change your mind. I'll be taking off from the end of William St. Shelly Beach around 6ish. I plan on trilling a pillie and lure and maybe chucking an SP once I get there. Should be a nice easy paddle.

Greg


----------

